

How does one get acquired - canwest

I have a semi successful startup that generates around $650k yearly in profit, I have lost ALL interest in running this business (think Tony Hsieh running Link exchange) I have been running it for 3 years. I have contacted (via email) most websites in similar industries for an acquistion, without much success.<p>Do you think I should contact a bank or contact VCs to see if they can find us someone that can sell this company for us?
======
lostbit
Have you tried? <https://flippa.com/> <http://www.dealasite.com/>
<http://www.websitebroker.com/> <http://sitepointmarket.com/>

At least Flippa was mentioned here some times. I don't know how theses sites
deal with as 650k/year site, but you are trying many options, I guess...

There is also the old discussion about a site value:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=355627>

PS. You could have added "Ask HN:" in your title. That would probably attract
more people to answer you.

------
staunch
Just an idea: you could possibly find a VC interested in letting you cash out
some money and hire a new CEO.

An investment banker is worth a shot, but for something this (relatively)
small it might not be too attractive for the best firms.

------
Zelex
Contact a investment banker. Where are you located?

------
andrewstuart
What sort of business is it?

------
canwest
in toronto

